# skinny Pigs???



## ez4pro

Ha ha check these out, I found em in the states - can you get them here?





































Its almost wrong to thimk about feeding these to my boa's - now i've seen them alive I doubt I could actually buy anmy for that purpose - I could have em as pets though : victory:

Chris


----------



## Alfonzo

awesome! they don't look quite as freaky as hairless rats do. Random. good pets for asthmatic kids


----------



## Kathryn666

:crazy: freaky looking lil things :crazy:


----------



## adamntitch

yeah you can get them over here but there not cheap


----------



## kieran8143

yer was going to say feeding a guinea pig that costs 110+ would be a bit silly just shave em lol


----------



## Alfonzo

over a hundred quid for a pig WITHOUT hair! I'd be like, hey! I want a discount on that, its not all there!


----------



## punky_jen

ewwww i dont like hairless animals, they are scary.


----------



## thewifestolemyaccount

Wouldn't waxing last longer?


----------



## Shellhead

thewifestolemyaccount said:


> Wouldn't waxing last longer?


 
Yeah, but then its guna grow back pricklyer, and no one wants that. . .


----------



## Dirtydozen

about 150 quid over here and last time i looked there was a waiting list. Pretty cool loking things but dnt think i would pay that for one, need to be kept on heat also

would rather get one of these
BBC NEWS | England | Devon | Mini pigs are big success on farm


----------



## ez4pro

Dirtydozen said:


> about 150 quid over here and last time i looked there was a waiting list. Pretty cool loking things but dnt think i would pay that for one, need to be kept on heat also
> 
> would rather get one of these
> BBC NEWS | England | Devon | Mini pigs are big success on farm


thats on;y a few miles from me -I reacon the Kids will love to go visit them

They're cool

Chris


----------



## Dirtydozen

see if they have any left i want one


----------



## grannykins

Those skinny pigs are so ugly they are actually quite cute!


----------



## kieran8143

lol you need to put coats on them and sun cream. dont start my mrs wants one put her name on a waiting list 6 months ago......... still waiting lol


----------



## Corn24_7

I WANT a Skinny pig!!!


----------



## emily89

i have been looking for one of these for ages! finalyy got my OH to allow me to get one, a reptile shop in oxford was going to be getting some and breeding them im on a waiting list can pm the number if you like?


----------



## Alfonzo

grannykins said:


> Those skinny pigs are so ugly they are actually quite cute!


you want ugly, go to google and search for 'naked mole rat' eeuuw, makes me shudder just thinking about them!


----------



## kieran8143

i wouldnt mind one of the lil pigs lol does anyone know exactly how big they get any info would be great


----------



## Alfonzo

google the mini pigs, theres info but it seems to be mostly news stories. They are a variant of kune kune pigs I think I read, and these do get quite large (not by pig standards, but still, quite chunky animals!! lol) but the mini ones are obviously smaller. I read that they get to an adult weight of 70kg, but I don't know what SIZE that makes 'em!


----------



## bronzeyis200

Alfonzo said:


> google the mini pigs, theres info but it seems to be mostly news stories. They are a variant of kune kune pigs I think I read, and these do get quite large (not by pig standards, but still, quite chunky animals!! lol) but the mini ones are obviously smaller. I read that they get to an adult weight of 70kg, but I don't know what SIZE that makes 'em!


I would imagine 70kg is quite big considering my boxer dog Molly weighs in between 20 and 25kg.


----------



## gaz

dammit man those are aliens,put em back:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Alfonzo

You think the guinea pigs are aliens, check this wierdo out


----------



## Kathryn666

Alfonzo said:


> You think the guinea pigs are aliens, check this wierdo out


What the hell is that?!! Weird looking poor thing :crazy:


----------



## Alfonzo

that, is a naked mole rat - it's not inbred, or genetically enhanced or anything, thats just what they look like! Fell out of a very tall ugly tree and hit every branch on the way down
:lol2:


----------



## Kathryn666

Alfonzo said:


> that, is a naked mole rat - it's not inbred, or genetically enhanced or anything, thats just what they look like! Fell out of a very tall ugly tree and hit every branch on the way down
> :lol2:


:lol2: it sure did :crazy: No self respecting snake would eat it, that's for sure!!


----------



## GlitterBug

Awwww thats not nice, I want a naked mole rat. I know a woman who had skinny pig's her recently gave birth = 3


----------



## TAXI

:crazy:Looks like something i blagged in my drunken youth (SHAME):crazy:


----------



## piercedboy17

Them skinny pigs are well cute! 
I would love a pair!


----------



## JPReptiles

Arnt they just furless guinea pigs???

John


----------



## KirstyCC

Reptile world said:


> Arnt they just furless guinea pigs???
> 
> John


yeap, hairless guineas. Originally bred for use in labs and dont tend to last very long, and are mainly a money making thing... but they all say differnt but theres not much point breeding them otherwise as the National Cavy(another name for guinea pig) Club are going to be passing new rules that they cant even go into a hall where showing(yes showing guinea pigs) is going on, or even be allowed to be shown.

why youd want them as a pet I dont know (well I can) but they need to be kept inside, at a constant temp and fed a hell of a lot more than normal guineas so they dont go all wrinkly and horrible plus if their skin goes dry you have to put a cream on a few times aday to keep it from going really bad....:roll:


----------



## JPReptiles

KirstyCC said:


> yeap, hairless guineas. Originally bred for use in labs and dont tend to last very long, and are mainly a money making thing... but they all say differnt but theres not much point breeding them otherwise as the National Cavy(another name for guinea pig) Club are going to be passing new rules that they cant even go into a hall where showing(yes showing guinea pigs) is going on, or even be allowed to be shown.
> 
> why youd want them as a pet I dont know (well I can) but they need to be kept inside, at a constant temp and fed a hell of a lot more than normal guineas so they dont go all wrinkly and horrible plus if their skin goes dry you have to put a cream on a few times aday to keep it from going really bad....:roll:


My OH wanted one, but i think i will try and change her mind on that one.
Seems like a hell of a lot of hard work!

So is it not a natural thing? or have they actually been bred to look like that?

John


----------



## KirstyCC

Im not 100% sure but Im nearly 100% sure that they were "created" for labs, not naturaly created like that


----------



## Nerys

there are two kinds, Baldwins, which are totally bald, and Skinny pigs, which have fun on the head and feet..

they were indeed originally bred for use in labs, in the same way as naked rats and mice were... things like naked lab rats have what they call a comprimised immune system, which makes them better test subjects i am told.

you can also get naked hamsters by the way..










the mini pig people, incidently, have had so much interest they have closed their waiting lists!

N


----------



## Vicky12

Dirtydozen said:


> about 150 quid over here and last time i looked there was a waiting list. Pretty cool loking things but dnt think i would pay that for one, need to be kept on heat also
> 
> would rather get one of these
> BBC NEWS | England | Devon | Mini pigs are big success on farm


Skinny pigs are available in the UK. I have one myself 

They average between £80 to £100 depending on the sex, colour and of course who you are buying it from.

They do need to be kept inside but do not require extra heat. I just use a snuggle cup of specially made sleeping bag for mine.

Here is my boar - Bodger



















Having read further through this thread, there are some questions that need answers I see.

As I have said they dont need extra heating. 

Age wise, my boy is nearly 4 years old and going strong still.

Putting cream on them? No this doesnt have to been done several times a day or even everyday. Bodger is lucky if he gets it done once and month and he has beautiful skin.

Okay that answers a few more questions. Anymore, then please feel free to ask.


----------



## _simon_

KirstyCC said:


> Im not 100% sure but Im nearly 100% sure that they were "created" for labs, not naturaly created like that


There seems to be 2 stories. One is that they were created for labs, the other is that they were the offspring of lab guinea pigs and not intentional. Either way as long as people care for them properly and they lead a happy healthy life I don't think it matters where they came from.


----------



## Vicky12

_simon_ said:


> There seems to be 2 stories. One is that they were created for labs, the other is that they were the offspring of lab guinea pigs and not intentional. Either way as long as people care for them properly and they lead a happy healthy life I don't think it matters where they came from.


The first one is correct, they were created for laboratories.

The breeding of them since this creation has come along way and the problems that they first had are now very limited.

Some skinnies will still have the odd problem, but if they are bred correctly and looked after properly then they live happy normal lives.

I certainly wouldnt be without my Bodger, he is very loving.


----------



## KirstyCC

I only said if their skin goes dry they need cream, not all need it :smile:


----------



## Hardwicki

Its the rat out of the book Rats by James Herbert!!


----------



## Shelley66

Yuk, I don't like any thing that is hairless, I think it looks horrible. Hmmm don't know what that says about my hubby, he is nearly bald, lol


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Alfonzo said:


> You think the guinea pigs are aliens, check this wierdo out


 
looks like a willy with teeth......hence why i am a lesbian :lol2:


----------



## Zoexxx

Do not keep them on heat ! They will become ill and their skin will dry out. 

Apart from being kept indoors, and eating more than normal hairy cavies they don't really need any special care.

Some of mine:

PreciousSkinnies


----------



## Andy b 1

Corn24_7 said:


> I WANT a Skinny pig!!!


then shave a guinea pig :lol2:


----------



## Zoexxx

Yeah - that'd be a clever thing to do :roll:


----------



## Andy b 1

course it wouldnt!!! but it would make a shaved guinea pig


----------



## Zoexxx

it would - because we all want a shaved guinea pig don't we :iamwithstupid:

Hairless guinea pigs are born hairless, likes hairless rats, dogs, mice, cats etc.

Nothing to do with shaving them or immac :x


----------



## Andy b 1

there are MANY advantages to have a shaved pig!

they dont over heat in the summer, they are more streamlined to swim in rivers, they look funky, birds can use the shaven hair/fur as nest bedding, you can see if they have any lumps on them, you can see if they are bleeding anywhere, and most importantly, if you breed shaven gunea pigs they will make shaven babies!! i shall call them shavo-hogs!


----------



## Zoexxx

Grow up :censor:


----------



## Vicky12

Andy b 1 said:


> there are MANY advantages to have a shaved pig!
> 
> they dont over heat in the summer, they are more streamlined to swim in rivers, they look funky, birds can use the shaven hair/fur as nest bedding, you can see if they have any lumps on them, you can see if they are bleeding anywhere, and most importantly, if you breed shaven gunea pigs they will make shaven babies!! i shall call them shavo-hogs!


ONE - Guinea pigs CANNOT Swim.

TWO - Shaven guinea pig WILL NOT make shaven babies.

THREE - Get a life an stop the mickey taking about animals you obviously dont like but others do. If you cant discuss them properly dont discuss them at all.


----------



## sheldon&shelly

xxfoofoolafluffxx that has to be the funniest thing ive heard today,

"looks like a willy with teeth" thats why im a lesbian


----------



## bluerain

:2thumb:Never seen or heard of these before, but theyd be good with my allergies. Much prefer cute wee rats though!!


----------



## Andy b 1

Vicky12 said:


> ONE - Guinea pigs CANNOT Swim.
> 
> TWO - Shaven guinea pig WILL NOT make shaven babies.
> 
> THREE - Get a life an stop the mickey taking about animals you obviously dont like but others do. If you cant discuss them properly dont discuss them at all.


ok ONE - it was just a joke, i was thinking up things river rats do

TWO - i love them!! as someone said they look like willys with teeth :lol2::lol2::lol2:

and i know they might not make shaven babies :roll: :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

HAHA, aren't they wierd looking!?! My friend would love some of these!


----------



## pigglywiggly

*skinny pigs*

i`ve just collected my skinnypig, he`s gorgous, but no good for the asthmatics among you tho, they have hair on their legs and goatee beards, like a midged chinese crested hairless dog,

:lol2:


----------



## dopey.rachel

KirstyCC said:


> Im not 100% sure but Im nearly 100% sure that they were "created" for labs, not naturaly created like that


Baldwins were created in labs not skinnys, they are a natural mutation. They can live as long as a normal cavy as long as people stop all the inbreeding

They don't need creaming everyday, it just depends on the pig, some never need doing.


----------



## GlitterBug

The modern skinny pig breed was the result of a spontaneous genetic mutation in inbred laboratory strains from Hartley stock at the Eastman Kodak Company in 1979.


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

I think the woman who has them over here has had nine babies, most allready got homes but I am sure she will keep breeding.

Lulz, some people don't get jokes at all :roll:


----------

